# CC Size and All Vitoala Chart ( poster)



## splattttttt (May 17, 2012)

Vitola	Length (in)	Ring gauge
Gran Corona	9 1/4	47
Prominentes	7 5/8	49
Laguito Especial (pigtail)	7 1/2	40
Laguito No. 1 (pigtail)	7 1/2	38
Delicados	7 1/2	38
Delicados Extra	7 1/2	36
Paco	7 1/8	49
Julieta #2	7	47
Ninfas	7	33
Panetelas Largas	6 7/8	28
Dalias	6 3/4	43
Palmas	6 3/4	33
Hermosos #1	6 5/8	48
Cervantes	6 1/2	42
Parejos	6 1/2	38
Cazadores	6 3/8	43
Deliciosos	6 1/4	33
Dobles (pigtail)	6 1/8	50
Coronas Grandes	6 1/8	42
Cazadores JLP	6	43
Laguito No. 2	6	38
Palmitas	6	32
Canonazo	5 3/4	52
Exquisitos	5 3/4	46
Conservas	5 3/4	43
Cristales	5 3/4	41
Corona Gordas	5 5/8	46
Franciscos	5 5/8	44
Coronas	5 5/8	42
Carlotas	5 5/8	35
Genios	5 1/2	52
Conservas JLP	5 1/2	44
Nacionales	5 1/2	41
Cremas	5 1/2	40
Edmundo	5 3/8	52
Dalias Cortas	5 3/8	43
Cosacos	5 3/8	42
Cremas JLP	5 3/8	40
Coloniales (pigtail)	5 1/4	44
Nacionales JLP (134mm)	5 1/4	42
Brevas JLP (133mm)	5 1/4	42
Eminentes (132mm)	5 1/4	42
Gordito	5 1/5	50
Marevas	5 1/8	42
Petit Coronas	5 1/8	42
Almuerzos (139mm)	5 1/8	40
Petit Cetros (138mm)	5 1/8	40
Hermosos #4	5	48
Londres	5	40
Belvedere	5	39
Petit Cetros JLP	5	38
Vegueritos	5	36
Conchitas	5	35
Placeras	5	34
Seoane	5	33
Standard	4 7/8	40
Petit Edmundo	4 3/4	52
Carolinas	4 3/4	29
Robustos (117mm)	4 5/8	50
Coronitas (116mm)	4 5/8	40
Franciscanos	4 5/8	40
Sports	4 5/8	35
Magicos	4 1/2	52
Cadetes	4 1/2	36
Laguito No. 3	4 1/2	26
Minutos	4 3/8	42
Reyes (pigtail)	4 3/8	40
Secretos	4 3/8	40
Trabucos	4 3/8	38
Epicures	4 3/8	35
Petit Cazadores	4 1/8	43
Petit Robustos	4	50
Perlas	4	40
Entreactos	4	30
Figurado-shaped cigars
Vitola	Length (in)	Ring gauge	Type
Diadema	8 7/8	55	diadema
Salomon	7 1/4	57	diadema
Rodolfo	7 1/8	54	pyramid
Romeo	6 3/8	52	perfecto
Tacos	6 1/4	47	diadema
Piramides	6 1/8	52	pyramid
Culebras	5 3/4	39	culebra
Campanas	5 1/2	52	torpedo
Generosos	5 1/4	42	diadema
Favoritos	4 3/4	42	diadema
Petit Bouquet	4	43	perfecto


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Thanks Jack!:car:


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

Very cool. Thanks for posting Jack.
I remember coming across the chart before but forgot about it.


----------



## RayJax (Mar 13, 2012)

Very cool! Thanks for posting this up!


----------



## splattttttt (May 17, 2012)

piperdown said:


> Very cool. Thanks for posting Jack.
> I remember coming across the chart before but forgot about it.


you're welcome guy's. 
Same Eric. So this time, it won't get away :bump2:


----------



## OnePyroTec (Dec 11, 1997)

Had a stack of those at one time left over from a herf...passed them all out to my friends and forgot to keep one for myself :c


----------



## splattttttt (May 17, 2012)

OnePyroTec said:


> Had a stack of those at one time left over from a herf...passed them all out to my friends and forgot to keep one for myself :c


would love to know how it could be enlarged. Then dupe it for my self and you~


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 16, 2012)

Is this something that may be in the world of habanos book


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

These were available poster sized from HSA at one time, as I recall.

Thanks, Jack!


----------



## ptpablo (Aug 22, 2010)

That's real neat! Thanks Jack. Wish they were still available.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

bpegler said:


> These were available poster sized from HSA at one time, as I recall.
> 
> Thanks, Jack!


They certainly were Bob. There was a group buy on them at one time. That was just a few months before I joined Club Stogie.


----------



## splattttttt (May 17, 2012)

Gonna talk to my print shop acquaintance in the next couple. Let's see if I can get something going.?
I personally would love a framed copy for my pipe dream HERFaroom


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Jack, If it is doable and you want to print a few off I am sure that I am not the only one that would be interested. Let us know what the cost would be. I would love to have one. :tu


----------



## Mason16Filz (Aug 23, 2012)

Thats really cool 8)


----------



## splattttttt (May 17, 2012)

Habanolover said:


> Jack, If it is doable and you want to print a few off I am sure that I am not the only one that would be interested. Let us know what the cost would be. I would love to have one. :tu


gonna look into it brother. Main thing is seeing if the enlargement will maintain a good HD. That said, nothing's gonna hold me back from gettin this done. Will know by tomorrow HB.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Sounds great. Hopefully it can be enlarged enough without a lot of distortion. Will be keeping my eyes and ears open for the results. :tu


----------



## NavyPiper (Sep 24, 2012)

Thank you for posting that up, very nice!

@splaaaat- I'd love to get a copy as well.

Doc


----------



## splattttttt (May 17, 2012)

NavyPiper said:


> Thank you for posting that up, very nice!
> 
> @splaaaat- I'd love to get a copy as well.
> 
> Doc


Printed a copy to take with me for a proof in the am. I have a lot 'o faith in the person at the shop. Keep you brother's posted.
Jack
thANKS MUCH FOR THE REP GUYS :fear:


----------



## NavyPiper (Sep 24, 2012)

I forget about that, so remembered n hit you too! 

Doc


----------



## splattttttt (May 17, 2012)

NavyPiper said:


> I forget about that, so remembered n hit you too!
> 
> Doc


from one kilt wearing man to another, I salute thee... Commando style lol. Thamks Doc


----------



## NavyPiper (Sep 24, 2012)

Didn't know you were a wearer of the Plaid??!! Any Burn's Dinners in your plans this weekend? Our is Sat night. I get to pipe in the Haggis! WooHoo!

May your pleats never be wrinkled!

Doc


----------



## splattttttt (May 17, 2012)

NavyPiper said:


> Didn't know you were a wearer of the Plaid??!! Any Burn's Dinners in your plans this weekend? Our is Sat night. I get to pipe in the Haggis! WooHoo!
> 
> May your pleats never be wrinkled!
> 
> Doc


I wear an informal kilt at certain sporting events. Way confy and gets me all the attention I need. I'm I Talian. Capish lol


----------



## NavyPiper (Sep 24, 2012)

Hey works for me Pisan! Our lead drummer in my pipe band is Italian, he calls himself the Clan McWop! No lie!

Doc


----------



## OnePyroTec (Dec 11, 1997)

splattttttt said:


> would love to know how it could be enlarged. Then dupe it for my self and you~


It is possible I may be able to score a few more. I won't know for sure until a friend's secretary in the U.K. gets back...she knows if and or where that stuff is.


----------



## splattttttt (May 17, 2012)

OnePyroTec said:


> It is possible I may be able to score a few more. I won't know for sure until a friend's secretary in the U.K. gets back...she knows if and or where that stuff is.


Great alternative, should the enlarging attempt fail. Way to go Wayne!


----------



## splattttttt (May 17, 2012)

So I went and saw Karen at the copy shop today and she said a duplicate in poster size would loose a ton of the graphic aspect of the chart. Pretty much what I feared all along. 
She said that even if she was to nab a screen shot her self, that there would be little her equipment could do to get a legible and crisp image copy of what we need ) :
If any one has any tips on a method for success, please let us know.
Sorry boys.


----------



## thunderdan11 (Nov 15, 2010)

It was worth a try Jack. I remember also seeing these a while back. Been looking for one, the search continues..


----------



## lebz (Mar 26, 2011)

Was actually trying to find something like this last week. Thanks man!


----------



## splattttttt (May 17, 2012)

lebz said:


> Was actually trying to find something like this last week. Thanks man!


I'm so glad this post has been so well received. Make me happy to know it was worth sharing with you. Thanks brothers!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

very cool thanks for posting


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Maybe one of our resident graphics artist will pop in with some trick of the trade or a previously overlooked solution to enlarging this for prints.


----------



## usrower321 (Mar 27, 2011)

If someone owns one of these and has a DSLR, they could take a picture of it and it would hopefully be of high enough quality to enlarge. 

And I checked, The World of the Habano book has this for long and short filler, except it spans about a dozen pages so that would be very tough to adapt to a poster.


----------



## splattttttt (May 17, 2012)

Thanks Brian.


----------



## akneipp (Aug 3, 2011)

Hey guys, haven't been doing much but lurking on the site recently, but have slowly been coming back out of my shell.

Anyways, to the business at hand, dug a bit deeper on this poster source. It is included in a 4-sheet format (I believe, it might be the full size poster as well) in the book titled 'Cultivating a Tradition of Perfection Beginners Guide to Havanas', which is available for shipment to the US from some UK shops (not sure if I should post a link or not).

Also, as a much more expensive option, Amazon has a run of the 4-sheet format here.


----------



## OnePyroTec (Dec 11, 1997)

Wow, at that price on Amazon I'm kicking myself again for giving way the stack that I had.

I wouldn't post a U.K. shop...you most likely will get PM's asking where to get the poster.


----------



## splattttttt (May 17, 2012)

Must be a type 'o maybe they meant $7.50?
Wayne, why is posting a link to an overseas www site a problem here? Just curious.

EDIT; never mind Wayne. I see who they are an what they sell. Thanks for the heads up bro.


----------

